# Security



## potroastV2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I received a pm from a user today that was concerned about security. At the moment I am doing my best to secure our information, yes Our server is in the US this is only a temporary fix as I did not want to purchase a server offshore if the site didn't take off, however as of now I am looking to move this server to another country that does not have any ties with US or Canada, 

Since overgrow was based out of Canada and there servers were in Canada a server in Canada would not help us, however overgrow did not get shutdown due to talking about information, they were shutdown from what I hear is selling seeds.

Currently we have a cron job (Linux) that wipes our statistics 5-20 minutes in random intervals, I hired a security expert to come in and set this up for the forum, as I am just a developer and not a security guru this is what I thought would be the best course of action for the site. If you can think of anything else or have strong security training let me know and I will gladly hear it out.

I will post more on a server move once I find a reliable company to go with if you have any suggestions or need more information just pm and I will do my best to answer you.

Hope this helps you guys put your minds at ease, and remember talking about Growing Marijuana is not a crime, having seeds is not a crime, hell even having non rooted clones it not a crime. (in Canada anyways)

Rollitup


----------

